# Separate garage service disconnect 2020 NEC



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

Please excuse this if someone has already covered this in another post. 

I'm putting together an estimate for a 60 amp, 120/240 volt feed to a new pole barn from an existing panel in the garage next to it. 

Normally I would pop a 100 amp main breaker panel "inside" the new barn and use the 100 amp breaker as the building disconnect. 

I am not on the 2020 code yet here in Ohio but was wondering if I will need to install a disconnect switch on the outside of the building on future project of this type?

Thank you for any insight you can share one this issue, John.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I do not believe the outbuilding has the need for a external disconnect. Just the electrical service.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

It doesn’t look like you need to put the disconnect outside according to 225.32.


----------

